# Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*

					Der Indie-Entwickler Jason Rohrer, dessen Spiel The Castle Doctrine gerade in den Startlöchern steckt, hat auf seiner Webseite einen gesellschaftskritischen Blog veröffentlicht. Demnach etabliere sich durch die zahlreichen Rabattaktionen bei Spielen eine "Kultur des Wartens". Gamer seien nicht mehr bereit, Vollpreistitel zu erwerben, da man so oder so wisse, dass der nächste Sale (beispielsweise bei Steam) vor der Tür steht. Abhilfe soll allerdings das Bezahlmodell schaffen, wie es bei Minecraft zum Tragen kommt.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*



> Gamer seien nicht mehr bereit, Vollpreistitel zu erwerben, da man so oder so wisse, dass der nächste Sale (beispielsweise bei Steam) vor der Tür steht.



Ja genau..  Gamer sind nicht mehr dazu bereit einen Vollpreistitel zu erwerben, weil es sich zu 80% nicht mehr lohnt!!!


----------



## DSHPB (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ja genau..  Gamer sind nicht mehr dazu bereit einen Vollpreistitel zu erwerben, weil es sich zu 80% nicht mehr lohnt!!!


 
Leider wahr - die Spiele werden immer schlechter, halbfertiger, ... und die Preise bleiben oder steigen...

Bestes Beispiel BF4...(ich hab's trotzdem, vorbestellt  ).

Ich bin ja gespannt wie Watch Dogs wird. Holen werd ich's mir mit Sicherheit, je nachdem was die ersten Gameplays so zeigen früher oder halt erst später...


----------



## alm0st (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*

Warum soll ich mir auch einen Titel für 50 € zum Vollpreis holen, wenn mir die digitale Version maximal 30-35 € wert wäre? Und wie schon gesagt: der Großteil an Spielen kommt heute so halb gar auf den Markt dass man kein Vetrauen auf ein fertiges Spiel zu Release mehr hat. Aber bei Spielen die ich tatsächlich haben möchte, warte ich trotzdem nicht erst auf nen kommenden Steamsale.


----------



## BloodyMojito (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*

"Kotz, kotz..."

Das ganze funktioniert auch anders herum......viele Steam-User (ich eingeschlossen) kaufen während der Steam-Sales (vorallem) alternde Top-Titel ("die jeder Gamer haben muss"), weil sie so günstig sind....und spielen sie dann doch nicht 

Ferner sind div. Titel manchen Leuten auch einfach keinen Vollpreis wert, weil z.B. die Qualität recht mittelmäßig ist (Deadpool) oder man bereits die Konsolenversion gekauft hatte (Dark Souls).

Wären diese nicht so günstig, wären sie garnicht erst gekauft worden.

Ungeachtet dessen werden sehr gute Spiele, trotz aller in der zukunft liegenden Rabattaktionen, auch zum Release millionenfach gekauft.
Es ist für Entwickler eben doch sinnvoller ihre Energie in die Optimierung ihrer Spiele zu stecken, statt sich in Blogs über "mögliche Schuldige" für das eigentlich eigene Versagen auszulassen.


----------



## wievieluhr (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*

wer will schon 60-70 € für 5 h spiel(spass) ausgeben? ich denke da an ein ganzbestimmtes entwicklerstudio..... kommt ursprünglich mal aus coburg 
da kann ich mein geld besser investieren ..... 

1Flasche Whiskey..... Lass es nen guten sein 25€ - mehr als 5h 
2 kinofilme gucken inklusive essen und trinken - 2*15 € = 30 €


Spoiler



für 60 Euro gibts je nach gegend 6-10g cannabis .... kann man schon was mit anfangen 


Billardspielen, 5 h -> 5*7,50€ ca 40€
... etc.


beim letzten steamsale hab ich Skyrim (15€) -das game is 2 jahre alt- und Chirogiesimulator 2,50€ geholt.....
(hab mir erst gestern noch alle addons gegönnt  ^^ )

mal von der anderen seite betrachtet..... COD kostet auf steam glaube immernoch 40€ oder so .... unabhängig davon welcher Teil
 ich meine gehts noch? ich hab doch nich n rad ab? dass ehemalige tripple A titel ausm letzten jahr praktisch verschenkt werden is doch nicht die schuld der Gamer?

Die Entwickler sehen halt mittlerweile auch vieles zu Kommerziell - mimimi mein spiel wird nicht gekauft, weil die PC spieler so doof sin mimimi 


BTW über die 10 Euro grabbeltisch konsolengurken regt sich keiner auf oder wie 

offtopic watchdogs werde ich mir wahrscheinlich nicht holen da ich eine zu starke abneigung gegen Uplay habe.... und ich bezweifle dass ich das Game über Steam zocken kann.


----------



## crae (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*

Is klar, dass der als Indie-Entwickler da was dagegen hat. Nichts desto trotz sind viele Spiele heute nicht mehr 50 Euro wert und wenn es doch so sein sollte, dann bin ich auch bereit das dafür (zum Release) zu zahlen. 
Denn wenn ein Spiel wirklich gut ist will ich es auch zu Release spielen, wenn es noch topaktuell ist und meine Kumpels das auch zocken. Wenn es jedoch Murx wie Ghost ist, seh ich das nicht ein. Sowas kauf ich mir gar nicht oder bestenfalls seh ich es mir irgendwann für 5 Euro mal an.

mfg, crae


----------



## Ich 15 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*

Ich kaufe mir auch noch kaum Vollpreis titel weil der Preis so schnell sinkt.
Beispiel BioShock Infinite 45€ + 20€ DLC ende März erschienen. Im Steamsale 9 Monate später gab es das  mit DLC für unter 15€... Tomb Raider gab es auch für 1/4 des Original preises.


----------



## wievieluhr (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*

Es gab sogar alle Je erschienen TR zusammen für ..... 15€ 2 Tage oder so


----------



## Tranceport (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*

Naja, das ist teilweise schon richtig, allerdings kaufe zumindest ich bei Steamsales auch mal Spiele, dir ich mir auch nicht für 10 Euro in der Spielepyramide geholt hätte. D.h. da bekommen Entwickler ~3 Euro anstelle von 0 Euro von mir. Außerdem lässt die Preis/Leistung aktueller Spiele sehr oft zu wünschen übrig. 

Aber genau wegen dieser Entwicklung unterstütze ich gezielt Vollpreisspiele, die es einfach wert sind. TombRaider, GuildWars 2, Borderlands 2, Skyrim, v.a. Torchlight 2 (zum Vollpreis von 20 Euro  ) habe ich mir gern direkt zu Release gekauft, weil die Entwickler gute Arbeit in meinem Sinne geleistet haben.

MMn. ist die aktuelle Sales-manie nur eine Abkehr vom klassischen "kauf es für den vollen Preis, oder garnicht" und wird mehr zum "zahl wieviel du willst", weil die Spieler nicht mehr solange warten müssen, bis Ihnen der Kaufpreis zusagt.


----------



## Gadteman (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*

Jepp, einfaches blah blah. Da werden die Spiele günstig "original" gekauft, wenn auch nur digital, aber trotzdem kritisiert die Spieleindustrie. Indie Entwickler hin oder her...
Wenn es dann nicht Steam ist, wird wieder über "massenhaftes Raubkopieren" gejammert.

Streamplattformen wie Ampaya, Spotify usw. boomen auch ganz gut, wird ja wieder Zeit das sich auch die Musikindustrie wieder zu Wort meldet.... Die GEMA verdient ja immer irgendwo mit, um die ist es im Moment ja irgendwie etwas ruhig.


----------



## Bevier (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr noch einige Spiele zum Vollpreis gekauft und es bei keinem davon wirklich bereut. Nur für den x-ten Aufguss einer jährlich erscheinenden Serie bin ich selten bereit 50 Euro oder mehr zu bezahlen, da die Unterschiede letztendlich kaum nennenswert sein können und bisher fast alle Spiele dieser Art irgendwann enttäuschten.

Bei Bioshock Infinite war es garantiert kein rausgeschmissenes Geld, für mich persönlich sogar das Spiel des Jahres. 
Tomb Raider war ziemlich nett, grafisch sehr ansprechend aber zu weit ab von dem, was TR eigentlich ausmachte. Zu viel schlecht erklärte Gewalt, zu wenig Rätsel, trotzdem wohl kein echter Fehlkauf.
AC 4 BF, trotz eigentlich zu erwartender "Serienschwächen" echt gut gelungen und deutlich spaßiger als der Vorgänger. Johoho, und ne Buddel voll Rum... ich mag Piratenspiele, nur taugen zu wenige davon.
Und dann noch etliche Indiespiele. Die sind mir die Kohle eigentlich immer wert. Neue, gute Ideen müssen nunmal unterstützt werden, die Großen trauen sich das ja so gut wie nie.


----------



## Atma (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*

Viele Titel (insbesondere AAA) sind ihren vollen Preis auch einfach nicht wert. Nach dem Debakel mit BF4 bin ich definitiv auch vorsichtiger/zurückhaltender geworden. Zudem kaufe ich ohnehin schon seit mehreren Jahren fast ausschließlich in Keyshops ein. Sehe nicht ein, warum ich hier in DE 50-60€ zahlen soll, während viele Regionen der Erde für umgerechnet 20-40€ wegkommen.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*

Komplett gelesen... und ich verstehe immernoch nicht warum es schlecht für UNS Spieler sein soll?

Warten? ... ist lästig aber sicher nicht schlecht für mich...
billige Spiele? ... ist auch nicht schlecht für mich... naja vielleicht schon, ich kauf mehr Spiele auf Steam als ich spielen kann nur damit ich sie "habe"... insofern geb ich zu viel Geld für kram aus den ich eh nicht spiele... also ja das ist definitiv schlecht für mich, sollte vielleicht weniger so zeug kaufen.

weniger GELD für den Entwickler so das er weniger Geld investieren kann und schlechtere Spiele herstellt.... ist auch nicht schlecht für mich, den solche GURKEN kaufe ich weder teuer noch billig und davon gibt es eh mehr als genug.

...
er will also sein halb fertiges Spiel billiger verkaufen und dann teurer wenn es *fertig* ist? hmm... naja soll er mal machen, 8 - 16€ ist mir für so Indie Kram sowiso zu teuer.


Und spiele die ich WIRKLICH will kauf ich immernoch Day 1 und bilde mir meine eigene Meinung dazu. (kommt SELTENST vor, vielleicht 2 - 3 mal pro Jahr)
Bei Spielen wo ich unsicher bin wird Youtube geguckt bis ne Entscheidung fällt.
Und so massenmarkt Spiele wie... pff... Tomb Raider oder Assassins Creed, wo eh jedes Jahr das nächste kommt, warte ich einfach ein Jahr oder so bis das letzte nen erträglichen Steam Sale hat (unter 10€) und das neuste wird halt ignoriert... ob ich den kram dann irgendwann mal spiele ist dann wieder ne ganz andere Frage.

Bonus: Wer wartet bekommt auch gleich alle Patches und DLCs mit.
Evtl. hat man dann sogar so lang gewartet dass man schon stärkere Hardware in der Zwischenzeit gekauft hat und bekommt ne bessere Framerate als mit der alten Hardware...

also... Nachteile? Nö... der gute Mann redet sich da was herbei glaube ich.

Und mal im Ernst, so kram wie Tomb Raider oder Assassins Creed würde ich ohne Steam sales GARNICHT kaufen weil das einfach nebensächliches Zeug für mich ist das mich eigentlich nicht juckt, aber für so billig nimmt mans halt mal mit und wenn man dann mal lust drauf hat kann mans halt mal an nem WE durchdaddeln *irgendwann* ...oder für die Sammlung halt.
Die können froh sein wenn ich so Spiele wegen dem Steam Sale überhaupt anklicke. 5 - 10€ sind besser als 0€.


Ach ja und bei Origin / Battlefield wird dann halt geguckt wo man möglichst günstig einen CD-Key herbekommt da Origin selber Mondpreise hat. Bei Origin ist ja das feine das man da JEDEN CD-Key reinhacken kann, egal ob man den von Steam oder der Retail Schachtel oder aus nem Key Shop hat. Man sollte halt sicherstellen dass man die richtige Sprachversion käuft und dann am ende nicht alles auf russisch ist oder nur Deutsch wenn man eigentlich Englisch will etc.
mein BF4 + Premium hat z.B. 70€ gekostet anstatt 110 oder 120€ bei Origin selbst, da verzichte ich dann auch gerne mal auf die DVD Schachtel im Schrank.


----------



## IronAngel (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*

Je günstiger ein Spiel ist, desto eher fällt die Hemmschwelle für einen Kauf. Ich hab auch zahlreiche Steam Games, die ich noch nicht gezockt habe ! Ich habe sie nur gekauft, weil sie so günstig waren. Natürlich fällt man nach einer Zeit nicht mehr darauf rein, beim letzten Sale hab ich kein Spiel gekauft.  

Jetzt ist die Frage warum sind denn die Rabatte so hoch ? Guckt man sich die Steam Standard Preise an, weiss man warum. Ich bitte euch, ein Steam Game kostet zwischen 30-50 Euro, das selbe Game bekomme ich auch für 10-20 Euro, Keysellers 4tw. Was ich sagen will, Steam will mit hohen Rabatten locken, aber die Rabatte sind garnicht so hoch, verglichen mit der Konkurenz. Und was beschwert sich der Entwickler überhaupt, er muss ja nicht mit dem Rabatt anbieten ! Sinn und Zweck von Rabatten ist es, in kurzer Zeit deutlich erhöhten Absatz bzw Umsatz von Produkten zu schaffen. Dem Entwickler kann es egal sein ob z.b 30 Stück für 20 Euro oder 120 Stück für 5 Euro abgesetzt werden, am Ende sind exakt 600 Euro zusammen.


----------



## -Shorty- (16. Januar 2014)

Ein Indy Spiele Entwickler beschwert sich dass Spieler keine AAA Titel zum Release kaufen? Verkehrte Welt? Nebenbei sind die Steam-Sales ein Witz im Vergleich zu manch Humble Bundle Angebot. 
Mfg


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*

Das ist dieselbe Milchmädchenrechnung wie bei der Anti-Raubkopierlobby, in der jede Kopie/jeder Sale-Buy mit einem Vollpreis-Kauf gleichgesetzt wird.

Ich kann ihn als Indie-Entwickler einerseits schon verstehen, aber es ist "seine" Branche, die durch verbuggte Releases den Trend zu Sale-Bevorratung ausgelöst hat. Und so leid es mir tut, auch ich muss für mein Geld arbeiten und möchte es nicht verschenken. Bei mir besonders sympathischen Spielen mit fairen Preisen greife ich allerdings auch mal zu, wenn der Sale vorbei ist. Race the Sun, Speedball 2 HD oder Legend of Grimrock habe ich so zum Vollpreis bei Gog.com gekauft - im Retail-Bereich habe ich die Demonicon CE als Entwicklersupport erworben.


----------



## DBqFetti (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*

Er könnte auch einfach mal nachsinnen ob Leute wirklich bug-verseuchte Spiele und ein Launch-Chaos hinnehmen wollen.
Es ist ganz einfach, macht Spiele die 50 € wert sind und sie werden auch gekauft.
Siehe Star Citizen.

_„Der Wohlstand des Produzenten ist abhängig von dem Kunden. Geld ist ein natürliches Ergebnis von Service.“_
-Henry Ford


----------



## Drapenot (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*

Okay, also ich kann den guten Mann ja verstehen. Aber was er nicht bedenkt ist, dass ich z.b. durch die Steam Sales so massiv viele Spiele kaufe die ich eigentlich oft erst in 1-2 Jahren Spiele, weil keine Zeit und einfach so viele Games da sind, das ich doch eigentlich die Entwickler damit fördere.

Unter normalen Umständen würde ich die Spiele auch erst kaufen wenn sie günstiger sind, aber gezielter und eben erst in 1-2 Jahren. So müssten diese Leute auch solange auf Geld warten.
Können wir gerne in Zukunft wieder so machen. Aber ich glaube das würde denen auch nicht schmecken XD
Schon schlimm wie die rumjammern können. Sollen lieber froh sein über die Steam Sales, gibt genug Leute wie mich die Hamster Käufe machen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*

Der Vergleich der Verkaufszahlen der ersten Wochen mit denen im Steam Sale oder ähnlichen Rabattaktionen in Spielen wie Watch Dogs, Dragon Age Inquisition und The Witcher 3 wird zeigen wer Recht hat.



> (*Update*: Der "volle Preis" steht hier im Kontext zu den  Indie-Spielen. Gemeint sind also nicht nur 50/60-Euro-Spiele, sondern  auch die von Anfang an günstigeren Titel.)


----------



## Aemkeisdna (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*

Ich muss auch zugeben das ich beim Steam Sale auch den Hamster raus lass. 
Ich kaufe auch Spiele für den vollen Preis aber auch nur wenn dieses es MIR wert sind. 

Habe durch die ganzen Steam Sales so viele Spiele gekauft, die ich mir nie so kaufen würde


----------



## Freakless08 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*



Atma schrieb:


> Viele Titel (insbesondere AAA) sind ihren vollen Preis auch einfach nicht wert. Nach dem Debakel mit BF4 bin ich definitiv auch vorsichtiger/zurückhaltender geworden.


Seit wann bedeutet ein großes Werbe- und künstlichen Hypebudget (genau das bedeutet AAA), das es gute Spiele sind?
Gerade nicht AAA Spiele sind AAA Spielen vorzuziehen.

Ansonsten hat er natürlich recht. Viele Spielekäufe werden auf den nächsten Sale verschoben, sei es wegen dem Geld oder weil man erstmal noch genug Spiele vom letzten Sale übrig hat.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*

Interessant, wie viele sich hier persönlich angegriffen fühlen:
Im Endeffekt rügt dieser ja nur die exzessive Nutzung von Sales.
Und gegen günstige Spiele an sich ist er ja auch nicht:
"And to be fair, selling older games at a deep discount isn't something that modern developers invented. It's in our blood from way back:
But a bargain rack for physical retail makes perfect sense and is actually pretty great for everyone. Shelf space is limited, as are the number of available copies of a given game, and retailers need to eventually liquidate old games to make room for new ones. But the temptation for players to wait until it's on sale is weaker, because there's a good chance that an awesome game will sell out before it ever hits the bin. Just try finding a copy of Rez, Ico, or Rock Band 3 in the bargain bin. Some games even sell used for more than their original retail price. Other old games are almost impossible to find."

Von daher finde ich das schon ziemlich in Ordung---die Leute, die bei einem 90+-LowPrice-Titel  wie z.B. MarkOfTheNinja, FTL oder Goodbye Deponia mit "kauf ich erst, wenns im Sale 5 € kostet" ankommen nerven ja auch wirklich---und als direkt kaufender Spieler ärgert man sich da rüber ja auch extrem!

Trotzdem: Sales (aber bitte nicht bei Steam!) sind natürlich trotzdem eine feine Sache und ich kaufe natürlich auch Spiele, die ich sonst nie gekauft hätte, dort für nen paar Dollar---nur bringt das natürlich auch Probleme mit sich:
Ich sag nur Backlog...


----------



## belle (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*



Atma schrieb:


> Viele Titel (insbesondere AAA) sind ihren vollen Preis auch einfach nicht wert. Nach dem Debakel mit BF4 bin ich definitiv auch vorsichtiger/zurückhaltender geworden. Zudem kaufe ich ohnehin schon seit mehreren Jahren fast ausschließlich in Keyshops ein. Sehe nicht ein, warum ich hier in DE 50-60€ zahlen soll, während viele Regionen der Erde für umgerechnet 20-40€ wegkommen.


 Es gibt aber auch durchaus positive Beispiele für AAA-Games (Metro LL, TombRaider, Hitman usw.), bei Multiplayer-Games sollte man da eher Vorsicht walten lassen.
In anderen Ländern herrschen natürlich meist andere finanzielle Situationen als hier in Deutschland, allerdings ist auch hier nicht jeder Zocker mit viel Geld gesegnet...

@ Topic
Die Kultur des Wartens nimmt immer stärker zu, da hat er schon recht.  Wenn ein Game das erste Mal im Sale ist, fällt der Preis allerdings  meist nur von ca. 45€ auf 30€ (ungefähr Releasepreis in einem Keyshop).  Da dort (allgemeiner Online-Bezug) keine Verpackung oder gedruckte  Beigaben anfallen, würde ich dafür sowieso nicht mehr zahlen wollen.


----------



## Kuschluk (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*

... ich habe bis BF 3 und auch andere, bspw: Crysis 1(limited), Diablo 3, Stalker(limited) usw. immer vorbestellt.

Ich bin in letzter zeit aber ehr gefrustet da mich videospiele kaum noch fordern. 

Minecraft, Counterstrike GO (leider nur nachts spielbar) , Gas Guzzlers Extreme und zu aller Überraschung : Natural Selektion 2 (ich bin chronischer Alien hasser (in crysis 1 zB ) )  haben mich es trotzdem geschaft mich nochmal zu begeistern. 

Ich muss neues entdecken und nicht denken: Das kann jeder Idiot. darf auch nicht alles vorhersehbar sein.

=> des weiteren nervt mich der HUD wahn (nür die nötigsten anzeigen am Bildschirmrand und nicht 50% der fläche) sowie dieser krankhafte Menü scheiß ! (als alteingesessener Zocker und IT fuzzi macht es einfach keinen guten eindruck wenn das spielmenü aufgeht und man erstmal 0 checkt.)  => wie wäre es mit einem Menü ala CS 1.6


Und um nun mal zur Topic zu kommen: Zu diesem ganzen Scheiß kam in letzter Zeit auch noch das dauernde gefühl Geld verschwendet zu haben. -.-

Erst bestellt man vor und statt vergünstigung oder wenigstens gleichem Preis wird man ausgenommen denn 2 Wochen später kostet es direkt mal 20 euro weniger in irgend einem angebot. Dann knallt einem EA sowas wie ein BF 3 Premium vor die Nase nach dem Motto KAUF oder verliere 50 -90 % deiner freunde und dann kommen dort auch noch so viele DLCs dass sie nicht "lebensfähig " sind => ein kurzer hype um die neuen maps und schwerpunkte und spätestens nach dem nächsten oder übernächsten DLC sind die ersten UNSPIELBAR weil es keine gescheiten server und leute mehr gibt.

BF BC 2 Vietnam zB ist klinisch tot (ok das ist jetzt ein älteres BF) aber es war teilweise In BF 3 selbst so dass diverse DLCs tot waren.

 Ich schreibe hauptsächlich über BF3 da dies alles Grund genug war meine Lieblingsserie nicht nur nicht vorzubestellen sondern komplett auf BF 4 zu verzichten.


Am beispiel BF 4 sieht man auch schon wieder wie schnell das Spiel an wert verliert.   Als jemand mit Studium und Job gingen bei BF3 2 der DLCs fast völlig an mir vorbei (waren alt und leer, bevor ich richtig dazu kam)


=> Ich kaufe jetzt nicht mehr so viele Spiele wie früher, aber Titeln wie Minecraft oder so werfe ich auch mal geld in den Rachen (zB acc für freundin / tochter / bruder / vatter / etc) => jemand der die leute noch begeistert und was so OFFENES und Ehrliches anbietet soll wegen mir auch millionär werden. Auch den Support empfand ich dort als Vorbildlich, gemessen an der größe des Unternehmens.

Aber auch bei den Mods und Alleinbastlern gibts schwarze Schafe XD zB Day Z (der geht mir viel zu träge daran grade wo er jetzt schon relativ viel geld eingenommen hat) 


Ich hoffe auf GTA V und an sonsten wünsche ich mir mal nochmal richtige Spiele für die richtigen Gruppen und keine Einheitssuppe für alle und keiner ist richtig froh.


Dann gerne auch zum vollen Preis (wie immer der aussehn mag). 


Steam Sales kommen meist zur falschen Zeit .... und dann ärgern sich vermutlich mehr Leute darüber als dass sie sich freuen. XD


----------



## Puff_der_Drache (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*

Eine frechheit sowas von sich zu geben... die sollen mal wieder Spiele machen die sich lohnen. Als Gamer der 100% Originaltitel hat fühl ich mich schon angepisst gerade.... wie heißt der kerl? Mal notieren und NIX kaufen von dem! Wenn er so viel verlust macht bei den Sales muss er halt sein Vertrag mit Steam ändern. Was gehts uns an... so ein *piiieeeep*

Und ja ich geb keine 50€ oder gar noch mehr aus für n Spiel das ich in 5 ich wiederhole in worten FÜNF Stunden durch habe....

Imo Spiel ich BF4, Minecraft und Super Hexagon (Steam Sale und dann nochmal im PlayStore für Unterwegs, also hat der Progger doch an mir sogar doppelt Verdient, soviel zu Steam Sale is kacke) LOL


----------



## Zwiebo (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*

Ich schließe mich mal der Meinung an, das man es leid ist, 50 Euro für ein unfertiges Spiel zu bezahlen. Das vertrauen in die Spieleindustrie ist leider wirklich komplett im Arsch... Bis vor zwei Jahren, hab ich mir fast jeden mehr oder weniger großen Titel vorbestellt. Und ich bin leider oft enttäuscht worden. Und damit meine ich nicht, das mir das Spiel nicht gefiel. Das wäre eine persönliche Meinung und da kann der Hersteller nichts für. Ich meine Dinge, die in sämtlichen Werbeclips versprochen wurden und es dann entweder nur halb oder gar nicht ins Spiel geschafft haben. Wenn ich mir ein Jägerschnitzel bestell und da fehlt dann die soße, würde ich mich ja schließlich auch beschweren... Deswegen warte ich mittlerweile lieber auf die Meinungen der anderen und entscheide dann, ob das Spiel den Preis wert ist.
Und ja, ich bekenne mich auch schuldig, im Steamsale meinen Kontostand massiv zu dezimieren. Allerdings kaufe ich dann auch Titel, die ich mir sonst nie gekauft hätte. Also eigentlich doch ein kleiner vorteil für den Hersteller.


----------



## Caduzzz (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*

Bei "großen" Entwicklerstudios bzw. Publishern bin auch ich, wie viele Andere hier auch, nicht mehr bereit für unfertige Spiele 50€ zu blechen...da warte ich gerne bis ich den Preis für angemessen halte, und das müssen nicht 5€ sein.

 Und, ich stelle mal die gewagte These auf, wenn so einige IndieTitel nicht über groß angekündigte Sales beworben werden (so wie teilweise bei Steam o.ä.) würde der eine oder andere Titel vielleicht sogar eher etwas untergehen, weil zu wenige potentielle Käufer von "dem" Spiel wissen...und "der" Indieentwickler noch weniger Geld sieht....reine Spekulation, könnte man(=Entwickler) sich dennoch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen...


----------



## Rolk (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*

Die Rechnung ist doch ganz einfach: Im Steamsale kauft man auch mal Wackelkandidaten, die man zum Vollpreis sicher liegen lässt. Im Endeffekt verteilt sich das Geld warscheinlich nur auf mehr Spiele, einem Indie Entwickler müsste das doch gerade recht sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*

Ich stimme dem Artikel durchaus zu, muss ihm aber auch widersprechen.

Es stimmt schon das bei den Sales teilweise recht aktuelle Titel für manchmal wirklich lächerliche Beträge veräußert werden. Das trifft vor allem grade Indie-Games die manchmal noch kein Jahr draußen sind und schon mit 90% Rabatt veräußert werden obwohl sie bereits mit 50% oder 30% zimlich günstig wären. Das ein Indie dabei dann kaum Geld verdienen kann ist verständlich. Gleiches gilt aber sicher auch für Spiele wie Boarderlands 2, oder Dishonored die jetzt auch noch nicht allzu lange auf dem Markt waren und beim Wintersale für 75% weniger Geld als normal weggingen.

Auf der anderen Seite aber sind bei solchen Sales auch oft Titel bei die ich mir normalerweise nie kaufen würde, sei es weil die DLC-Politik das allerletzte ist(Tropico 4, Dirt 3, usw.) und oft greife ich auch zu spielen die da schon deutlich älter sind(Gothic 2, Men of War: Assault Squad, ect.). Also all jene Titel für die diese Sales mal konzipiert wurden und all jene Titel die man garnicht anders kaufen kann so man den Publishern und Entwicklern nicht das Geld in den Rachen pfeffern will weil man für Spiel + 20-30 Mini-DLCs schon bei 120-200 Euro wäre.
Außerdem gibt es manchmal auch erst beim Sale Preise die gerechtfertigt sind für eine digitale Kopie des Spiels, und das die Leute da nicht direkt zum Release zugreifen liegt 100% an den Preisen, denn oft zahlst da zum Release genau soviel als wenn du das Spiel mit Hülle, Handbuch und ggf. weiteren Extras direkt im Laden kaufst und darfst dann bei Überlastung der Steamserver auch noch fleißig lange downloaden wo du sonst nur die DVD ins Laufwerk geschoben hast.
Also greift man auch da erst bei einem Sale zu wenn aktuelle Titel nur noch 35€-30€ Kosten was gegenüber einer Ladenversion deutlich angebrachter wäre.

Letztlich liegt der goldene Weg aber in der Mitte. Steam sollte bei den Sales wieder weniger hohe Rabatte auf sehr aktuelle Spiele geben(DLCs mal ausgenommen) und wieder mehr Augenmerk darauf legen das ältere Spiele wieder mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommen und die Entwickler sollten endlich mal überlegen ob das geringe Interesse zum Release an digitalen Versionen nicht durch überzogene Preise herruht.


----------



## OldboyX (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*

Ja klar, die bösen Sales sind ja so schlecht. Die macht Valve nur zum Wohle der Spieler. Niemals nicht ist das ein lohnendes Geschäft für Valve und die Entwickler. Von Mal zu Mal zwingen die sich wieder gemeinsam in dieses absolut unvorteilhafte Verlustgeschäft.

Scheint wohl der Ringele der Spieleentwickler zu sein, dem Bohlen mal sagen müsste, dass EUER PRODUKT das Problem ist, wenn es nicht so oft und zu dem Preis den ihr euch vorstellt gekauft wird. Nicht die Kunden sind Schuld und nicht die Sales.

Was der Herr hier versucht zu beschreiben ist wohl viel eher, dass das reale Einkommen der Masse der Menschen in der westlichen Welt stetig sinkt, die Kaufkraft schwindet und wer da etwas an den Mann bringen will muss eben entsprechend billig oder gut sein, sonst wird nicht gekauft.


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*



wievieluhr schrieb:


> wer will schon 60-70 € für 5 h spiel(spass) ausgeben? ich denke da an ein ganzbestimmtes entwicklerstudio..... kommt ursprünglich mal aus coburg
> da kann ich mein geld besser investieren .....
> 
> 1Flasche Whiskey..... Lass es nen guten sein 25€ - mehr als 5h
> ...


 Ich stimme für Nummer 3. 


Spoiler



Was sagen eigentlich die Forenregeln zu so etwas "bösem", mit dem ich btw nix zu tun hab. 




Bei vielen Spielen bekommt man ja auch nicht das komplette Spiel. Das hat man erst, wenn man 5 Mappacks, 10 Skin-DLCs und noch 2 Kampagne Add-Ons gekauft hat. Für Insgesammt bestimmt 100 Euro.
Wozu sollte ich also für ein Teil eines Spieles den vollen Preis bezahlen? 
Davon das einige Spiele nur billiges, verbuggtes Copy-Pasta vom Vorjahr ist, fang ich erst gar nicht an.


----------



## Sam (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*

Hatte meine Absätze nicht genommen,daher keinen Bock mehr.
Werft einfach keine unfertigen Spiele mehr auf dem Markt, dann muss man auch nicht Monate warten um sicher zu sein dass das Spiel überhaupt funktioniert.
Und 4-5 günstigere Spiele ergeben immer noch einen Vollpreistitel, das Geld ist nur auf mehrere Titel verteilt, weniger Geld ist bei mir nicht im Markt, nur anders verteilt.


----------



## xpSyk (16. Januar 2014)

Immer diese Verbrecher die keine 7 Stunden Spiele  für 50€ kaufen!! Ich halte es bald nicht mehr aus und weine!


----------



## derstef_computec_account (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*

Ich finde die Sales sehr gut - ich haben schon einige Spiele bei Steam zu sehr günstigem Preis gekauft und denke das die Entwickler sich über wenig Geld mehr freuen als über gar keins, denn zu vollen Preisen hätte ich die Spiele nicht gekauft.


----------



## ryzen1 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*

Ey ey ey das es bei Indie Spiel auch einen "Vollpreis" gibt, hat von euch noch keiner durchgeblickt oder?

Aber viele rechtfertigen sich ja, dass man sein Geld nicht für schlechte Spiele ausgeben möchte.
Dabei geben ja die meisten nicht mal Geld für die guten aus. 


Da würde ich die Entwickler aber auch ganz gut verstehen, wenn man sich den Aufwand schenkt und keinen PC Port liefert.


----------



## mds51 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*

Es kommt doch definitiv auf das Spiel an.
Wenn es mich reizt wird es vorbestellt bzw. zum Release gekauft. (GTA 5 z.B.)

Bei vielen Spielen ist es aber auch so, dass ich bewusst warte, weil ich 1. Test abwarten 2. noch genug in der Pipeline habe zu zocken und 3. mir der Vollpreis nicht wert ist.

Das hält sich aber im großen und ganzen die Waage.

Borderlands 2 habe ich komplett mit allen Addons zum Vollpreis geholt, weil es einfach ein Top Spiel ist und ich es dem Entwickler gerne gebe.(Auch wenn das ein Wunschdenken ist, dass der Entwickler dabei mehr sieht als wenn ich es im Sale kaufe..)


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*

Nun ja, das "Sale-Problem" besteht ja nicht nur in diesem Bereich. Gehe ich durch die Innenstadt, hängen zu jeder Zeit in einem guten Teil der Geschäfte Prozentzeichen und "SALE". Ende Dezember stand in den ersten Schaufenstern schon "WSV". Winterschlussverkauf zu dieser Zeit?
Sales, oder wie es damals noch hieß Schluss-/Ausverkauf, ist recht lächerlich geworden, da sowas inzwischen dauerhaft stattfindet. Scheinbar hat der Drang, immer weiter immer mehr Kunden zu gewinnen, aus Sonderaktionen den Normalfall gemacht, sodass manche Waren beim Preis sogar schon speziell für "Sales" ausgelegt werden. Ziehen sie dennoch weiterhin die Leute an? Ich weiß es nicht. Ich weiß nur, dass zu viele Magneten von allen Seiten sich in ihrer Wirkung überlagern und auslöschen können, sodass am Ende wieder keinerlei Anziehung vorhanden ist.

Auf Steam bezogen kann ich dahingehend zustimmen, dass ich persönlich einer verpassten Rabattaktion wenig hinterher trauere. Irgendwann in den nächsten 6 bis 8 Wochen gibt's das Spiel eh wieder günstiger. Und ja, tatsächlich kaufe ich manche Spiele nur noch in Rabattaktionen. Ausnahmen sind Spiele bestimmter Studios, denen ich ziemlich blind vertraue und gerne mein Geld gebe.


----------



## jamie (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*

Zunächst können die Entwickler selbst entscheiden, wie stark ihr Spiel reduziert werden darf. Des weiteren ist man auch selber Schuld. Wenn man versucht, die größtmögliche Masse anzusprechen, muss man auch damit rechnen, dass das die gleichen Leutesind, die nicht bereit sind, für ein Kilogramm Fleisch mehr als 4€ zu zahlen und dass sich deren Geiz auch anderswo niederschlägt.
Hat man jedoch ein gutes Spielkonzept, ist innovativ etc., spricht man auch eine "geistig erwachsene" Zielgruppe an, die bereit ist, für dieses gute Spiel auch mehr zu zahlen. 
Dazu sind viele Spieler auch Schüler, bei denen das Geld folglich nicht soo locker sitzt.


----------



## h_tobi (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ja genau..  Gamer sind nicht mehr dazu bereit einen Vollpreistitel zu erwerben, weil es sich zu 80% nicht mehr lohnt!!!




Genau so ist es, ich habe im Wintersale viel Geld ausgegeben, für Spiele, die ich sonst *NIE* gekauft hätte. 

Auch mehrere Indie- Games waren dabei, also soll sich der Gute nicht beschweren, sondern Qualität liefern, 

dann kann er gerne mein Geld haben. Vom Rumjammern wird er auch nicht mehr Kunden bekommen, eher das Gegenteil.


----------



## wievieluhr (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*

was ich mir aufm weg zur arbeit im halbschlaf so gedacht hab ..... warum gibts kaum noch DEMOs für games?
ich weiß nich früher zu PS zeiten gabs in jeder spiele zeitschrift CDs mit haufen Demos drauf, wo man easy ein Game anzocken konnte und dann entscheiden Ja oder Bloß nich würd ich bloß bereuen....

wahrscheinlich haben die aber dann Angst noch weniger absatz zu machen ^^ manche Demos dürften ja bloß auf ne Floppy gepresst werden da sonst die Kampagne schon durch is 
bei BF4 die Beta, hat mir gezeigt dass das Gameplay an sich nciht falsch ist und ich habs mir dann auch geholt hab so meine 60 - 70 Spielstunden runtergerockt und das is ok  (habs für 35€ bei ner Rabattaktion gekriegt die glücklicherweise genau zu der zeit kam wo ich nix mehr zu zocken hatte  entspricht eigentlich ja dem WAHREN wert von BF4 Standalone  )

- wie wärs mit ner Petition für mehr demos? selbst wenns bloß 10 min. gameplay sind ... is doch viel reizender das mal kurz anzuzocken  lets plays sind ja eig. nich dafür gedacht für die Kaufentscheidung herzuhalten....


----------



## Soulblader (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*

Ich hätte einen Vorschlag damit Spieler sich zum Release wieder Spiele kaufen !!!!! 

Und das zum Vollpreis !!!

1. Programmiert Bug freie Spiele
2. seit Innovativ
3. gebt dem User eine Demo zum anfixen 

Ich habe früher weitaus mehr Vollpreis Spiele gekauft als heute hab damals aber auch fast zu jedem Spiel eine Demo bekommen....

Und was ist heute ?


----------



## akuji13 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*



DSHPB schrieb:


> Leider wahr - die Spiele werden immer schlechter, halbfertiger, ... und die Preise bleiben oder steigen...
> 
> Bestes Beispiel BF4...(ich hab's trotzdem, vorbestellt  ).



Dann darfst du dich aber nicht wundern wenn sich nichts ändert.



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ich kann ihn als Indie-Entwickler einerseits schon verstehen, aber es ist "seine" Branche, die durch verbuggte Releases den Trend zu Sale-Bevorratung ausgelöst hat. Und so leid es mir tut, auch ich muss für mein Geld arbeiten und möchte es nicht verschenken. Bei mir besonders sympathischen Spielen mit fairen Preisen greife ich allerdings auch mal zu, wenn der Sale vorbei ist. Race the Sun, Speedball 2 HD oder Legend of Grimrock habe ich so zum Vollpreis bei Gog.com gekauft - im Retail-Bereich habe ich die Demonicon CE als Entwicklersupport erworben.



So sieht es aus.

Die oftmals sehr guten Indie-Titel leiden unter den verbuggten AAA Titeln.

"How to Survive" z. B. hat sich für mich absolut gelohnt, reguläre 13,99€ für viel Spaß und wenig bugs.



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Interessant, wie viele sich hier persönlich angegriffen fühlen:
> Im Endeffekt rügt dieser ja nur die exzessive Nutzung von Sales.



Er bemängelt etwas das "seine" Branche verschuldet hat.
Uns Konsumenten trifft da weitaus weniger Schuld.
Wir machen die Gesetze des Marktes nicht, ich kann die Reaktionen also durchaus verstehen.



Puff_der_Drache schrieb:


> Eine frechheit sowas von sich zu geben... die sollen mal wieder Spiele machen die sich lohnen.



Ich wage mal zu behaupten das er und die anderen Indie-Entwickler Spiele machen, wo man für sein Geld mehr bekommt.


----------



## violinista7000 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*

Ja, ja, wir sind immer schuldig ... 

Wie oft habe ich damals im Schulhof Disketten für ein paar Wochen getauscht? Weiß ich nicht mehr...  Da hat sich jeder ein anderes Spiel gekauft, oder geschenkt bekommen, und später ... 

Damals hat der Entwickler an uns KEIN Cent verdient, heute Dank Steam & Co., gönnen sich Schülern Spiele, die früher (wegen kleines Taschengeld) Ladenhüter würden, und das ist Geld, dass nach Steuern & Co. in die Entwickler Tasche landet. 

Und wie PCGH_Carsten geschrieben hat, wir müssen auch fürs Geld hart arbeiten, und möchte es nicht verschenken.


----------



## MonKAY (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*



Puff_der_Drache schrieb:


> Eine frechheit sowas von sich zu geben... die sollen mal wieder Spiele machen die sich lohnen. Als Gamer der 100% Originaltitel hat fühl ich mich schon angepisst gerade.... wie heißt der kerl? Mal notieren und NIX kaufen von dem! Wenn er so viel verlust macht bei den Sales muss er halt sein Vertrag mit Steam ändern. Was gehts uns an... so ein *piiieeeep*
> 
> Und ja ich geb keine 50€ oder gar noch mehr aus für n Spiel das ich in 5 ich wiederhole in worten FÜNF Stunden durch habe....
> 
> Imo Spiel ich BF4, Minecraft und Super Hexagon (Steam Sale und dann nochmal im PlayStore für Unterwegs, also hat der Progger doch an mir sogar doppelt Verdient, soviel zu Steam Sale is kacke) LOL


 Das ist mit großem Abstand der traurigste Post in diesem Thread.

Es geht hier ausschließlich um Indie Spiele, die meist mit einem Einstiegspreis von 25-7€ auf Steam kommen.
Da sind oft echte Perlen dabei, die den Preis 3mal wert sind und trotzdemw erden sie initial nicht so oft gekauft, weil man eben auf den Sale hofft.

Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen den Blogeintrag zu lesen und nicht die News. Der Entwickler hat zwar einige Sachen nicht bedacht, aber im Grundstock hat er schon viel wahres geschrieben.
Die meisten Indiespiele haben nicht genug Werbung und Hype bekommen und versinken deshalb bei Steam schon zum Release und nur die Die Hard Fans bekommen überhaupt etwas von Release mit. Gerade auf Steam ist es wichtig präsent einzusteigen um viel Umsatz am Anfang zu machen. Wenn niemand dein Produkt kennt kauft es auch niemand.
Beide Modelle haben ihren Vorteil, aber sie müssen auch beim richtigen Produkt angewendet werden. Early Access Spiele sollten immer mit einem Anfangsdiscount kommen, da man etwas unfertiges kauft und teilweise sogar als Betatester fungiert.
Dieser Entwickler wird mit seinem Feldversuch wahrscheinlich scheitern, weil keiner sein Spiel kennt und sich das Modell so auch nicht auswirken wird. Zudem ist der Preisanstieg bei ihm zu kurz gestaffelt und er bietet keinen Mehrwert im Gegensatz zu Minecraft Alpha zu Beta usw.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ja genau..  Gamer sind nicht mehr dazu bereit einen Vollpreistitel zu erwerben, weil es sich zu 80% nicht mehr lohnt!!!


 Aus betriebswirtschaftlicher Sicht ist diese Aussage aber gar nicht so falsch, denn Steam hat durch das jetzt schon jahrelange, teilweise aggressive "Dumpen" der Preise das Preisverständnis der jüngeren Spieler-Generation massiv beeinflusst.


----------



## OldboyX (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*



MonKAY schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Es geht hier ausschließlich um Indie Spiele, die meist mit einem Einstiegspreis von 25-7€ auf Steam kommen.
> Da sind oft echte Perlen dabei, die den Preis 3mal wert sind und trotzdemw erden sie initial nicht so oft gekauft, weil man eben auf den Sale hofft.
> ...


 
Ich finde es aber auch völlig übertrieben, wie Indie-Spiele derzeit überall romantisiert werden. Tatsache ist doch, dass ohne eine Plattform wie Steam solche Entwickler überhaupt keine Chance hätten ihr Produkt bekannt zu machen und über herkömmliche Vertriebswege gäbe es noch ein größeres Margen-Problem. Zudem mögen zwar "Perlen" dabei sein, aber Indie-Spiele sind auch nicht im Durchschnitt nennenswert besser, als solche die von Studios im herkömmlichen Sinn produziert werden.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Aus betriebswirtschaftlicher Sicht ist diese Aussage aber gar nicht so falsch, denn Steam hat durch das jetzt schon jahrelange, teilweise aggressive "Dumpen" der Preise das Preisverständnis der jüngeren Spieler-Generation massiv beeinflusst.



Man könnte auch sagen, dass Steam endlich dazu geführt hat, dass realistische Preise an den Endkunden weitergegeben werden, die dem digitalen Zeitalter entsprechen in dem Kosten für Datenträger, Handbücher und eine komplexe Vertriebskette bis zum Laden um die Ecke, in der jeder verdienen will, einfach wegfallen.

Wenn an Steam etwas 'unverständlich' ist, dann nicht die Sales, sondern die Tatsache, dass die ganze restliche Zeit Spiele fröhlich zum guten alten Vollpreis angeboten werden.


----------



## kohelet (20. Januar 2014)

Bessere spiele coden die nicht nur 5 Stunden Spielspaß bringen sagt der Gamet zurück.


----------



## wievieluhr (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*



OldboyX schrieb:


> Man könnte auch sagen, dass Steam endlich dazu geführt hat, dass realistische Preise an den Endkunden weitergegeben werden, die dem digitalen Zeitalter entsprechen in dem Kosten für Datenträger, Handbücher und eine komplexe Vertriebskette bis zum Laden um die Ecke, in der jeder verdienen will, einfach wegfallen.


 
Kann ich nur zustimmen. im Allgemeinen (wenn nicht gerade während des Sales) sind die preise bei Steam sehr fair und vorallem angemessen.


----------



## Hänschen (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*

Mir fällt es seit einer ganzen Weile sehr schwer, ein Vollpreisspiel zu kaufen, und das hat mehrere Gründe:

Mir fiel öfter auf dass die Spielentwickler vorsätzlich schlechte Spiele (zB. mit fiesen Stellen, komischen Bugs etc.) machten obwohl es offensichtlich war.
Ich bildete mir auch ein gewissse manipulierte Stellen in Schlüsselstellen der Spiele auszumachen, zB. getürkte Würfelzahlen oder gewisse Muster im Verhalten von Gegnern usw. möglicherweise mit Ziel Spielerbindung durch starke Emotionsschwankungen.
Auch die Storyline von Spielen wird gern so hingebogen dass man scharf auf Nachfolger wird und man wird dann gnadenlos über den Tisch gezogen.
 Auch die heftige Gewalt mit der die Spieler traumatisiert werden führt auch zu nix ausser evtl. Vereinsamung (und noch mehr Spielkonsum hehe).

Ehrlich gesagt, ich traue den Spieleherstellern einfach nicht mehr.
Aber konnte man ihnen überhaupt jemals trauen ?
Waren schon die alten SSI-/DnD-Games manipuliert ?

Fragen über Fragen die niemand mir jemals beantworten wird ... leider


----------



## SailBlade (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Indie-Entwickler: "Zügellose (Steam) Sales sind schlecht für Spieler"*

Mittlerweile machen mich diese "dummen" Forenbeiträge einfach nur noch traurig. Dumm, weil der Großteil der Poster sich nicht einmal den Blog durchgelesen hat, inklusive PCGH_Carsten, was mich besonders entäuscht. Beweis: Nirgendwo stellt Jason Rohrer eine Milchmädchenrechnung auf...

Der Autor spricht reale Probleme an. Wieso dies den Spielern (auch bei AAA!) schadet? Early Access, DLC-Wahn etc, ganz zu schweigen vom EA-Syndrome, d.h. wir patchen unsere Spiele nicht (oder kaum) und bringen statt dessen jedes Jahr eine neue Version zum Vollpreis raus - solange Spieler so blöd sind und das kaufen, kann man denen ja noch nicht mal einen Vorwurf machen. Viele jammern zwar, aber solange sie z.B. Messi spielen können ist es ihnen völlig egal, ob das Spiel etwas taugt...
Warum zum Beispiel wurde der PC-Markt solange vernachlässigt? Klar, auch weil auf Konsolen Raubkopien schwieriger sind. Aber in erster Linie fressen Konsoleros einfach alles und sind bereit dafür horrende Summen auszugeben...

"Rumjammern" tut der Autor überhaupt nicht, stattdessen scheint er bemüht, eine längst überrfällige Diskussion anzustoßen. Unter anderem spricht er den psychologischen Gesichtspunkt derartiger Vermarktung an...

Und übrigens: Steam nimmt keinen Einfluss auf die Preisgestaltung, auch nicht während der Sales - das ist die Entscheidung des Publishers, oder falls nicht vorhanden des Entwicklers.

Last but not least: Die Aussage "Die sollen erst mal bugfreie Spiele auf den Markt bringen!" - so eine Aussage kann nur von Leuten kommen, die absolut oder fast kein Wissen/Erfahrung über Programmierung haben. Und gerade darum geht es u.a. auch: durch den Marktdruck erzwungene Schleuderpreise berauben insbesondere die kleinen Entwickler ihrer finanziellen Mittel, um ihre Software weiter zu verbessern/supporten. Und wie er auch sagt, ist dies ein selbstgemachtes Problem, weshalb er selber eben einen anderen Weg geht!


----------

